# Sos



## rahulsharmat (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi all!
I'm new to this site. Just 5 mins old.
Couple of days back I bought a pair of cockatiles and brought them to my hometown after 12 hrs of long journey. They r really close to me but they aren't brisk as sterday. Don't know y. Cuz am new to this breed of birds. And I found greenish color in its beak today for both my cockatiles.
Kindly help asap!
SOS
I don't wanna loose my birds!


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome to the site! 
What kind of food have they been eating?


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi! Welcome to the forum! I hope you like it here!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Is the greenish color on the outside of the beak or is it inside the mouth? If it's outside it's probably just food stains. If it's on the inside it sounds like some kind of infection. Pictures would be very helpful.


----------



## rahulsharmat (Dec 10, 2011)

Marlie said:


> Welcome to the site!
> What kind of food have they been eating?


Thx for taking pain to reply my message!  
I bought them just couple of days back so I don't know what they gave in pet-shop. Now am feeding Grains and Papaya! Is that fine for them???


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome! Papaya is safe for cockatiels but they tend not to be big fruit eaters they like vegetables better so heres the list of safe veggies you can feed them, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=536. And I assume you are feeding them a seed mix also.


----------



## rahulsharmat (Dec 10, 2011)

tielfan said:


> Is the greenish color on the outside of the beak or is it inside the mouth? If it's outside it's probably just food stains. If it's on the inside it sounds like some kind of infection. Pictures would be very helpful.


I don't think its stain. My birds r suffering from dysentery I guess but am not sure abt it. Its has got the same greenish color even in its back.


----------



## rahulsharmat (Dec 10, 2011)

xoxsarahxox said:


> Welcome! Papaya is safe for cockatiels but they tend not to be big fruit eaters they like vegetables better so heres the list of safe veggies you can feed them, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=536. And I assume you are feeding them a seed mix also.


Is there any medicationso that I can stop its loose motion!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Are you saying your birds are covered in diarrhea or vomit? If so, this is VERY serious, and they really need to see a vet to have tests done and determine a treatment.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Baytril is often used to treat bacterial infections, but we don't know whether your birds have a bacterial infection or something else. If a veterinarian is available you need to get your birds examined right away.

If a veterinarian is not available, talk to the person who sold you the birds to see whether they have any recommendations. They might be able to tell you something about the resources that are available in India.

If you could post some pictures showing the green stuff on the birds and what their poop looks like, we might be able to help you more.


----------



## rahulsharmat (Dec 10, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> Are you saying your birds are covered in diarrhea or vomit? If so, this is VERY serious, and they really need to see a vet to have tests done and determine a treatment.


Yeah, exactly! 
I don't think we have vet to treat them! Usually in India and especially in my town they know only abt Cattles. 
Actually birds were gud in the shop. then i brought it to my native place which is around 600 Kilometers away from the place where I bought. Say 12 hrs of travel in car.
So do u think its cuz of long journey?? :-O


----------



## rahulsharmat (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi everyone! 
I guess my birds r suffering from Chlamydiosis. Found it after a long search in net.
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/droppings.html 
Does any one know medicines for this disease??


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

Dear Rahul, welcome to the forum, as u see, I'm ur neighbor, from Dhaka, Bangladesh. Here we've got vets in Dhaka, but not specialists in aviaries, but still good enough to treat pet birds. Couldn't u find a good registered vet? Which part of India r u from? Please let me know.....I think u may find a good vet if u search well.....& if ur birds are suffering from Chlamydiosis , u have to treat them with antibiotics. I ain't an expert....lets hope some experts would reply very soon. Keep in touch with the forum...I pray for your birds' quick recovery.


----------



## rahulsharmat (Dec 10, 2011)

Am from Tamilnadu, South India. And I read the complete article u sent. thx a ton! 
I need to inquire abt the vets here.
My bird has got red eyes and green colored watery dropping.  
So, it must be Psittacosis, right???


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

A picture of the poop will be very helpful


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Again, many different things could cause those symptoms. You really, really need to find a vet who can run tests, ESPECIALLY if you suspect chlamydiosis. That is a disease communicable to humans, so you need to act promptly to get your birds treated, and be sure to practice proper hygiene to keep yourself safe.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I second that, i had a bird pass away from chlamydia and then was treateds for it myself. Spray the bottom of the cage before cleaning it too prevent the poop from becoming aerolized. Try to avoid breathing in their dust and don't let your mouth come in contact with their beaks or noses.

You really need to see a vet so you can have tests run and have them treated. This is a fatal disease because it causes excessive weight loss.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Please post pictures of the birds and the poop. Green is often the natural color of the poop but a very bright green is abnormal. Watery droppings don't always indicate illness, sometimes it just means that the bird is stressed or has been drinking a lot. Are all the droppings watery, or are there some that look normal?

What color are your birds? Lutinos and fallows naturally have red eyes, and red eyes aren't usually an indication of a problem unless it's the skin around the eye that's red.


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

ya, some pics of their poops would be very helpful....but you HAVE TO take 'em to a vet asap. Chlamydiosis or whatever the disease is, we can't tell u exactly, but a vet can....if u can't find an avian vet, take 'em to a vet who's expert in treating poultry, that might be good enough. Whatever u do, do it quick please, birds hide their sickness and they simply die quick if they're ill and not medicated. Hope they'll get well soon.


----------



## rahulsharmat (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi Teilfan! 
My bird look like the one in ur pic named TEELA.
I'll try to put the pic asap!  And I consulted with a vet today but he isn't aware of these sort of birds itself!  thats the poor part of Indian vets! 
I'll post my photos here by tomo!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Teela is a lutino. Mims is also a lutino, and Snowy is a whiteface lutino. Lutinos always have red eyes because they don't have the melanin pigment that makes the eyes look brown/black. So your bird's eye color is normal. 

But we still don't know about the poop, so we still need to see pictures.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

P.S. Go to http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=10100&page=3 and scroll down and you will see some excellent pictures of normal and abnormal droppings. At http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/droppings.html there is also one picture of a normal dropping and one abnormal. Which picture looks most like what your birds are doing?


----------



## rahulsharmat (Dec 10, 2011)

Halo guys!  
Thx for ur utmost care on my bird! 
I took them to a hospital and admitted them for 2 days and just today I got back to my place!  
They r absolutely fine now!  
As suspected my birds were suffering from Chlamydiosis.
And now Doctors have asked me to take 50 days of antibiotic therapy. 
So, they now doing gud! 
Thx a lot friends!


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

rahulsharmat said:


> Halo guys!
> Thx for ur utmost care on my bird!
> I took them to a hospital and admitted them for 2 days and just today I got back to my place!
> They r absolutely fine now!
> ...


What a relief.....hope u're not gonna miss the medicine dosages in time 
Cheers !!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad your birds are doing better! Good news.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

After the antibiotics it will be helpful to give them probiotics to help restore the proper gut flora. Giving them a little bit of yogurt is an easy way to do this.


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

tielfan said:


> After the antibiotics it will be helpful to give them probiotics to help restore the proper gut flora. Giving them a little bit of yogurt is an easy way to do this.


I strongly do agree with tielfan.......if u don't give them probiotics, they might get caught by yeast infection 'coz antibiotics kill both good and bad bacterias.


----------



## rahulsharmat (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh!! Then I'll take care of that too!   
Thx budyy!


----------

